# I like Bella's short hair, who knew??



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Well as it turns out, I'm loving Bella's hair short. I wish I had cut her hair short before surgery, because this is kinda nice. 
Guess how long it took me to comb her this morning????
Are you ready for this??????????
TWO MINUTES!!!!!!







And that time includes using the buttercomb and Ice on Ice spray and putting up her hair. I'm glad she has really noticable mannerisms because she doesn't really look like the Bella I'm used to, but I've got to admit I'm enjoying this new do. I think I'll grow her out to two inches, since thats what I wanted in the first place after surgery and it just wasn't possible due to her matting, but wow this is great. I'd also like to grow out her face hair about two inches, but thats it I think. Who knows, i might start to miss the long hair, but so far so good


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Glad to hear it!! I'm very pro-short hair~Bonnie looks like a little puppy in her short cut!! I just love it. I'm sure it is nice for her in the summer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's so much easier with short hair, isn't it?

Every fall I struggle with letting Lady's hair grow during the cooler weather and every spring when I finally cut it, I wonder why I bothered with the long hair! They are so cute in puppy cuts and it makes 11 year old Lady look like a kid again!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm *all* about the puppy cut!







I knew even before I got Chloe that she would remain in a puppy cut. Don't get me wrong I think full coats are gorgeous but I prefer the 'eternal' puppy look!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I bet Bella looks adorable in a short cut.I've decided to keep Boo in a 1 in. puppy cut with long tail & ears & topknot.We're both enjoying the low maintenance of the short cut.I'm not even going to let it grow out during the winter anymore.I love the long coats too though.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Brandy I'm dying to see pictures of her new 'do!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Here she is, she looks a little spiky because it was just cut yesterday:

[attachment=10503:attachment]
[attachment=10504:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

she looks cute in short hair. How in the world can you keep her ears mat free. that's the first place Sparkey gets mats. but I like long ears on girls







Sparkey goes on August 10. and I got that appointment a week ago. Groomers are so busy this time of the year. hope we can survive it until then.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> she looks cute in short hair. How in the world can you keep her ears mat free. that's the first place Sparkey gets mats. but I like long ears on girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its just luck in my case. Bella is more cottony on her body, but her tail and her ears are so silky and problem free. I wonder if her tail hair is a little long condisering her body hair is so short? Her topknot hair is a bit weird right now..I don't think its the way its cut, I think it just looks blunt since its such a new cut, I don't know


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I think her top-knot (which looks adorable btw) will calm down after a couple of days. I really love her puppy-cut!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I really like her topknot... so full and fountainy (<-- is that a word?)

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Bella is really cute with her short hair, I know she has got to love it, and it's going to free you up to do other things. This morning I groomed Matilda and it took me 1/2 hours.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I like puppy cuts. Mikey has one all year long and Buddy will probably get one too sometime soon. Mia has a really nice silky coat so she'll probably be my long haired girl.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

She looks great in her new cut- the short cuts are SO much easier on us and them, I think!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Awwww








Thanks everyone! I've been looking at clothes for her today too, one more advantage of shorter hair


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting her pic! She looks cute, and I bet it will be a nice break for you! I also love her poufy little topknot!!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She looks great, so refined!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I love bella's new hairdo...I'm planning on keeping Haylee in the puppycut


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think she looks adorable.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=230530
> 
> 
> 
> ...










awww! she looks great in a puppy cut! i love her topknot!









you know, massimo is the same way, his ears and tail are silky and his body is a bit more cottony!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> [you know, massimo is the same way, his ears and tail are silky and his body is a bit more cottony!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catcher is that way, too. That's why a puppy cut is so perfect for that combination... we can have the "good" parts longer and the "bad" parts shorter!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=230846
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! you're absolutely right! i tried to keep massimo in a full coat, it just didn't work out. i love him in a puppy cut, he looks cute *and* he's easy to groom!


----------

